# Merry Christmas All....



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Syd, Jayne & I would like to wish DW members a Merry Christmas and a very prosperous & claim free  New Year.

Here's hoping for some good weather for 2010 for all who valet/detail cars for a living or, like me, just do it for fun.

Should you need to get in contact with us over the Christmas period, our opening hours are -

Thurs 24th December	- 9 am to 12 noon

Fri 25th December	- CLOSED
Sat 26th December	- CLOSED
Mon 28th	December	- CLOSED

Tues 29th	December	- 9 am to 12 noon*
Wed 30th	December	- 9 am to 12 noon*
Thur 31st	December	- 9 am to 12 noon*

Fri 1st	January	- CLOSED

Mon 4th	January	- Normal Office Hrs

_*skeleton staff only_


Have a good one everybody!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Merry xmas to you and yours :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Happy Christmas guys..from across town:wave:


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Merry Xmas Lloyd :wave: 

Thanks for your assistance earlier this year. :thumb:

Tony


----------

